# well we might as well just give up.



## justinhcase (Apr 12, 2022)

Well, apparently everything we know about recovery is now completely obsolete.
By using just four easy to obtain environmentally friendly chemicals and "Diamond Based electroless"(Whatever the feck that is)
How you hope to patent a process that uses a common chemical I am uncertain.
Diamond electrolysis sounds fancy enough to patent, do they need a diamond instead of carbon in a less ordered form.
It would be nice if they actually explained how any of this works, Twenty-three million of investment and successful gold recovery but still putting out begging videos on Youtube.


----------



## galenrog (Apr 12, 2022)

Just another grifter.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 12, 2022)

They are quite imaginative, and thrifty within their realms.
That is for sure. 
I have no info on this one, but in general they are.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 13, 2022)

One has to say we have heard this sort of thing many times before but they rarely seem to come to market with any impact , if the big mining companies start to use it then perhaps it has legs.
I would like to hear Deanos thoughts


----------



## GoIdman (Apr 13, 2022)

Hmm... wow.. Is it me or this video is about nothing?


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 13, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> Hmm... wow.. Is it me or this video is about nothing?


O he has another two which are equally informative.
They have been sending me plurp for years but never replied when I asked them for some explanation.
Has anyone heard of "Duane Nelson"?
I thought he was Prince Rogers Nelson's brother and an IC3 gentleman.


----------



## galenrog (Apr 13, 2022)

My previous comment stands. Just another grifter.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 13, 2022)

Wait until the patent is published then read it. IF he ever gets a patent that is.


----------



## butcher (Apr 13, 2022)

Sounds and smells to me of more of that green tech bullscrap, seems to me a lot of money is being wasted and or diverted to different pockets, or even being used for control purposes, with this new technology (much apparently has no real basis in science or real life).


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 13, 2022)

butcher said:


> Sounds and smells to me of more of that green tech bullscrap, seems to me a lot of money is being wasted and or diverted to different pockets, or even being used for control purposes, with this new technology (much apparently has no real basis in science or real life).


Well, the scientific method traditionally has six steps
1) asking a question about something you observe
2) doing background research to learn what is already known about the topic
3) constructing a hypothesis( Proffer constructing a mental or computer model that describes the subject as accurately as possible personally)
4) experimenting to test the hypothesis(I would normally test the model for predictive capability)
5) analyzing the data from the experiment and drawing conclusions,
and 6)* Communicate Your Results!*
Not hide behind Voluminous pap.
There really is very little that has not already been seen.
But as our predecessors who were more of the Alchemist persuasion, just because you can not produce gold from seawater, douse not necessarily mean you can not produce gold from just about noting if you can find a king or wealthy benefactor to convince you just might be able to.
Then the luster of gold will do all the hard work for you and their greed the rest.


----------



## Deano (Apr 13, 2022)

Diamond coated electrodes have been used for decades to lift the voltage at which water splitting occurs, practically the cost of these electrodes outweighs the impact of lessened gas evolution from the electrodes. You can drive the current too hard through these electrodes and erode the diamond layer.
Most of the claimed breakthrough science which I have seen is either economically unviable or an artistically rendered reworking of well known technology.
With the reluctance of the company to reveal any aspect of the technology apart from some well chosen advertising type names I certainly would not be even remotely interested in investing in what appears to be yet another slickly produced scam.

Deano


----------

